# Aggiornare in parte

## trespass

Ogni volta che aggiorno con

```
emerge -u world
```

gentoo mi installa due pacchetti che non voglio: kdeedu e kdetoys (me li segna come N se scrivo emerge -up world). 

Ho letto il manuale di emerge, ma non c'è scritto come si fa ad indicare di NON installare i SINGOLI pacchetti (c'è lo switch -kde per USE ma è troppo!). Qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi?? grazie grazie

max

----------

## bsolar

Soluzione alla brutto cane? Inniettali.

----------

## trespass

 :Shocked: 

che significa??

----------

## bsolar

```
# emerge --inject [categoria]/[package]
```

L'inserisce come fosse installato anche se non lo è.

----------

## trespass

 :Very Happy:  ah ok!

mmm.. però così invece di installarmeli... me li aggiorna!! e mi passa sempre mezz'ora in più per compilare quei pacchetti del ca@@o... mi sa che me li tocca tenere  :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *trespass wrote:*   

>  ah ok!
> 
> mmm.. però così invece di installarmeli... me li aggiorna!! e mi passa sempre mezz'ora in più per compilare quei pacchetti del ca@@o... mi sa che me li tocca tenere 

 

Se injecti le ultime versioni non dovrebbe aggiornarli.

----------

## maur8

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Soluzione alla brutto cane? Inniettali.

 

Soluzione alla brutto cane^2? Mascherali...   :Cool: 

aggiungi kdeedu e kdetoys in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

----------

## cerri

/me ignorante. ma non basta 

```
USE="-kde" emerge -u world
```

???

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> /me ignorante. ma non basta 
> 
> ```
> USE="-kde" emerge -u world
> ```
> ...

 

Lo sapevo che il "terzo cane" si sarebbe fatto vivo... siamo proprio una bella banda bassotti... CMQ facendo così può darsi che la flag interferisca anche dove non serve o non è voluto...

----------

## Yans

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge --inject [categoria]/[package]
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  molto utile questo comando, non lo sapevo grazie     :Wink: 

----------

## l0rdt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge --inject [categoria]/[package]
> ```
> ...

 

Analogamente,

```
# emerge inject [categoria]/[package]
```

lol!In effetti funge in tutti e due i modi, ma "inject" è un'action e non un'option, quindi dovrebbe fungere nel secondo modo, almeno per quanto sta scritto in

```
# emerge --help
```

vale a dire, non in

```
# emerge help
```

che dovrebbe essere associato specificando se "config", "system" o "sync". In realtà, funziona soltanto

```
emerge --help [ config | system | sync ]
```

 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

Ne approfitto per farvi una domanda, che vuol dire questo?

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/gentoolkit-0.1.20 [0.1.19-r3]

[ebuild    U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2 [1.0.4191-r2]

[ebuild    U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4349 [1.0.4191-r1]

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.11-r3 [0.9.10-r5]

[ebuild    U ] dev-db/mysqlnavigator-1.4.2 [1.4.1]

[blocks B    ] x11-libs/xft ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2)

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2 [4.3.0-r1]

ovviamente mi riferisco al "blocks B". Se provo ad aggiornare mi esce un:

!! Error: the virtual/xft package conflicts with this package and both can't be installed on the same system together.

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

Non vorrei dire castronerie, 

e non saprei nemmeno darti una spiegazione scientifica alla tua domanda

ma penso proprio che significhi che xft nn va d'accordo con xfree4.3.0 visto che è già incluso in esso facendo così a pugni...

quindi:

```
# emerge -C xft

# emerge xfree
```

cmq sia nn l'avevo mai vista sta cosa

e quando ho aggiornato creando il grosso casino che mi è successo avrei preferito mi avvisasse di questa cosa... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49599

 :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Lo sapevo che il "terzo cane" si sarebbe fatto vivo... siamo proprio una bella banda bassotti... 

 

hihihi   :Cool: 

----------

## trespass

Eh eh   :Laughing:  Funge con inject (o come si chiama!!).. Gentilissimi e preziosissimi come al solito

grazie!!

max

----------

## morellik

Io uso gli script postati qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45827 e non sono male. L'emerge viene filtrato e vengono visualizzati i pacchetti da aggiornare in una lista usando le dialog.

Puoi spuntare i pacchetti che non vuoi aggiornare e il gioco e' fatto.

CIao

morellik

----------

